# Using Process Tempo to tempo-map a score



## tarantulis (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a piece of music I'm trying to mock up that is very ambient and has a very complex/ambiguous tempo. I want to map the tempo more or less verbatim in Cubase so that my mockup matches closely, however it seems to change subtly throughout the track and I'm having difficulty finding the click in certain sections. Analyze tempo in Cubase gets it wildly wrong. I'm vaguely familiar with process tempo for simpler tasks but am wondering how you guys are using it to track trickier tempos. Is there a tutorial anywhere explaining its usage in a score context?

(Mods: If this thread is in the wrong section, could you move it to the appropriate one?)


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 6, 2018)

If you don’t have notes with an attack that clearly define a rhythm how can cubase analyze it correctly? I adjust the grid manually in such a case. It can be done quite well in cubase but takes a bit of time.


----------



## tarantulis (Oct 6, 2018)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> If you don’t have notes with an attack that clearly define a rhythm how can cubase analyze it correctly? I adjust the grid manually in such a case. It can be done quite well in cubase but takes a bit of time.



This is what I was hoping to learn to do....


----------



## Rctec (Oct 6, 2018)

Warp tool...


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 7, 2018)

tarantulis said:


> This is what I was hoping to learn to do....


Very easy to do so. You have a tool it’s probably the mentioned warp tool. Im must confess I don’t even know the right name in english for it. With it you can grab the lines of the grid and put them where your music wants them to have. But with midi you have to be careful to adjust the settings of your guide track so the midi events do not move with the adjusted lines. Im sorry that I cannot articulate the right english terms for this process. Maybe someone else can explain it better.


----------



## samphony (Oct 30, 2018)

Read this 

https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_a..._and_signature/editing_tempo_time_warp_c.html


----------

